# First Smoke for 2020



## tropics (Jan 4, 2020)

Market had a sale on 10 oz blocks of cheese 
I picked up 8 blocks






Rainy day so I needed the cheese smoked
PB #4 with AMNPS Alder Cob mix





Held 59°F 





Lots of smoke in the garage Truck staying outside tonight





3 hours of smoke 





I had only filled 1 row on the tray didn't burn all of it





Brought the Cheese in to rest before vac sealing





Now to make sure we know what is what





Lets call this a vac





Now to wait a few weeks
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 4, 2020)

Looks real good Richie, let me know how that jalapeno jack turns out. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 4, 2020)

Oh man that’s awesome!! Good job!

How did you keep the temp low enough where it didn’t melt?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2020)

Ha need me to send you some more? Looks good Richie.

Warren


----------



## millerbuilds (Jan 4, 2020)

Looks great!  
Next week if the temps stay low, I will be smoking my first batch for 2020.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 4, 2020)

WildewoodBBQ said:


> Oh man that’s awesome!! Good job!
> 
> How did you keep the temp low enough where it didn’t melt?


https://amazenproducts.com/


----------



## tropics (Jan 4, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks real good Richie, let me know how that jalapeno jack turns out.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris this is the first for this brand I have smoked a lot of  Jalapeno Jack before we like it,adds a nice touch to the Mac & Cheese.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice Richie.  I am bout out and need to smoke some.  Need some sales here thou


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice looking cheese. I wish we had more of a variety to choose from, but I gotta get a batch going soon. Just about out.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice looking cheese!


----------



## tropics (Jan 5, 2020)

WildewoodBBQ said:


> Oh man that’s awesome!! Good job!
> 
> How did you keep the temp low enough where it didn’t melt?


WBBQ  I am in Ma. it was in the low 40s' yesterday ,I only used my AMNPS for the smoke temp was 59°F in the smoker. You should update your profile to include your location it helps us answering questions.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 5, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha need me to send you some more? Looks good Richie.
> 
> Warren


Warren The one that is smoked was almost in danger of being added to some M&C.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 5, 2020)

millerbuilds said:


> Looks great!
> Next week if the temps stay low, I will be smoking my first batch for 2020.
> 
> Smoke ON!
> ...


Jason Thank you I was hoping for a nice day today wind is kicking up again. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 5, 2020)

Norwester55 said:


> https://amazenproducts.com/



Thank you for adding the link and thanks for the Like I appreciate both
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks great my friend, you are reminding me I need to get some done as well!


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Nice Richie.  I am bout out and need to smoke some.  Need some sales here thou


Adam thank you I was down to 1- 8oz bar.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Nice looking cheese. I wish we had more of a variety to choose from, but I gotta get a batch going soon. Just about out.


Your weather will give you a lot more time to cold smoke.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Nice looking cheese!


Justin Thank you and thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great my friend, you are reminding me I need to get some done as well!


Justin thank my friend I can't wait till the spring already.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 7, 2020)

Cheese looks great Richie took on some nice color!


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Cheese looks great Richie took on some nice color!


SV Thank you it looks better every time I open the basement fridge,went back to that store today not on sale any more.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2020)

Nice Job Richie!!
Like.
We never have sales on cheese around here!!
Looks Great !!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jan 12, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job Richie!!
> Like.
> We never have sales on cheese around here!!
> Looks Great !!
> ...


Thank you Brother John after missing getting more of that cheese,my neighbor called me he just got a package from someone in Wi. & was bringing me some Cheese. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

